# Man apprehended on Parliament Hill with concealed knife.



## Remius (17 Nov 2015)

Developing story 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-with-concealed-knife-apprehended-on-parliament-hill-rcmp-1.2663031

Could be nothing but given recent events...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Nov 2015)

That could easily be me I carry a knife not easily seen


----------



## Remius (17 Nov 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> That could easily be me I carry a knife not easily seen



So do I but I also am also careful about where I bring it.  Parliament hill would not be one of those places I would have it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2015)

Let's let the story develop before we get carried away.


----------



## brihard (17 Nov 2015)

There's nothing that makes someone outside the Parliament buildings subject to any exceptional authority to be searched. If a person was searched and a concealed knife found, I can reasonably surmise that they had already done something to attract specific attention to the extent of being detained for investigation. Besides that we definitely don't know enough on this one...


----------



## Remius (18 Nov 2015)

So it looks like the man in custody is now being assessed in regards to his mental state.  He was carrying a 15cm *meat cleaver*.  As per Brihard's speculation he raised the suspicion of security after answering some questions.

Good on the Parliament Security Service for catching this.  The job can certainly lead to complacency and boredom but glad to see that their professionalism and vigilance trumps that.

More on the story here:  http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-charged-with-carrying-concealed-weapon-outside-parliament-1.2664302


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2015)

From what I've seen on the few occasions I have been on the hill, they are pretty vigilant and attentive.  Good to see.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2015)

Remius said:
			
		

> So it looks like the man in custody is now being assessed in regards to his mental state.


Could be bad news from some NDHQ people if assessing mental states becomes a precedent up there.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Nov 2015)

Watching CBC news and they made the comment "some kind of cleaver".  Some cleavers are not at all offensive :







Sorry, couldn't resist. Carry on.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Nov 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Watching CBC news and they made the comment "some kind of cleaver".  Some cleavers are not at all offensive :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Particularly appropriate for Canada.


----------

